# 1985 LMC1500 on tilt trailer



## Reddog

*NOTE:  This unit has been sold.*

1985 LMC 1500 with passenger cab, 1006 hours, 258 AMC 6 cylinder/auto transmission. Dual batteries, 10,000# winch, front and rear heat, aux. lighting top, back and sides, ladder access roof rack. Has pass thru window behind co-pilot so you can talk to folks in back. Passenger cab is freshly carpeted and insulated with operable windows. Runs and operates great. The yellow "Big Buddy" heater, the rechargeable blue LED light in the front cab and the red LED light in the rear cab do no go with the sale, I need them for our RV.

More pictures at:
http://ImageEvent.com/reddog/1985lmc1500snowcat
  Trailer is heavily built and tilts hydraulically, makes cat incredibly easy to load and unload, no drama from trailer tilting when you don't expect it. Axles are "trailer house" style with electric brakes, good tires and spare. 2 5/16 ball hitch.

$29,500.00 complete, cat and trailer. I will sell the cat without the trailer for $27,000.00
 Schedule permitting, I may be able to assist with transport of up to 500 miles from Gunnison, CO for $1.50 per loaded mile.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## tomelroy

can you post some more interior pics  (passenger area)? Is there one or two benches in the back?


----------



## Reddog

One bench in the back. Looks like it had 2 at some time, but I only have one. Here is a link to about 39 pictures. Make sure to hit "show all" to see all of them:

http://ImageEvent.com/reddog/1985lmc1500snowcat


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

That sure looks like a nice setup, and a very compelling value for someone looking for a 'Cat.


----------



## Reddog

Blackfoot, Thanks for the kind comments. It is a nice rig and works great. Best Wishes, Doug


----------



## ray73153

I am new to this forum thing but I am very interested in your snocat. Please call me @ 307-272-7535 anytime. I am in Cody, Wyoming. I would like to hear froom you a.s.a.p.
thank you in advance!


Reddog said:


> 1985 LMC 1500 with passenger cab, 1006 hours, 258 AMC 6 cylinder/auto transmission. Dual batteries, 10,000# winch, front and rear heat, aux. lighting top, back and sides, ladder access roof rack. Has pass thru window behind co-pilot so you can talk to folks in back. Passenger cab is freshly carpeted and insulated with operable windows. Runs and operates great. The yellow "Big Buddy" heater, the rechargeable blue LED light in the front cab and the red LED light in the rear cab do no go with the sale, I need them for our RV.
> View attachment 59513
> More pictures at:
> http://ImageEvent.com/reddog/1985lmc1500snowcat
> Trailer is heavily built and tilts hydraulically, makes cat incredibly easy to load and unload, no drama from trailer tilting when you don't expect it. Axles are "trailer house" style with electric brakes, good tires and spare. 2 5/16 ball hitch.
> View attachment 59515
> $29,500.00 complete, cat and trailer. I will sell the cat without the trailer for $27,000.00
> Schedule permitting, I may be able to assist with transport of up to 500 miles from Gunnison, CO for $1.50 per loaded mile.
> Thanks for looking.


----------



## Reddog

Ray, Thanks for the contact and good talking to you. Hope if we don't work something out you find a cat that suits your needs. Best Wishes, Doug


----------



## Reddog

Just thought I'd pop in and do a bump on my ad. There has been some discussion about the fact that this machine has "summer " tracks. I spoke at length to the folks at Peterson who looked up the specs on the track differences. I was told that the machine with summer tracks weighs 4500# and with winter tracks, 4400#. PSI on the summer tracks are something like .67 and winter are .52. Climbing ability with like traction conditions was less than 5% difference. I had the cat out today for about 4 hours and it performed flawlessly. We (the wife, dogs and I) drive up to about 10,500 ft. and found some snow that had some moisture in it as opposed to the sugar-like stuff we have been dealing with where our bus-cabin is parked. The cat cruised right along and was able to climb any reasonable slope we chose to challenge. Please note that the pic in the deeper snow is NOT my beautiful wife, but the notorious"Ray of Cody" in the sugar-like stuff we have been fighting all winter.
  Nick at Peterson put in like this when I discussed putting wider track on the machine, "I think you're milking a mouse".
 Just my observations and input...but I am the seller...
Doug in "Finally getting some snow" Gunnison


----------



## Reddog

*Re: 1985 LMC1500 on tilt trailer-Trades?*

Just thought I'd add that I'm open to trades. I'd consider just about anything that doesn't eat or expect alimony....
  Over the snow transport is probably at the top of the interest list, but if it burns fossil fuels, I'm probably more than willing to hear what you have.
Best Wishes, Doug


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

*Re: 1985 LMC1500 on tilt trailer-Trades?*



Reddog said:


> Just thought I'd add that I'm open to trades. I'd consider just about anything that doesn't eat or expect alimony....
> Over the snow transport is probably at the top of the interest list, but if it burns fossil fuels, I'm probably more than willing to hear what you have.
> Best Wishes, Doug



Doug, if you want another snowcat why would you get rid of the 1500 they are a good cat? or are you just down sizing? If you want to trade we have plenty to trade


----------



## Reddog

Boggie,
  Just downsizing. This rig is not getting the use I had thought it would, but what little it has, we have enjoyed. It is an awesome machine, looks great and runs like a clock, but I don't think we need to have this much tied up in this particular toy (not like we don't have too much tied up in toys in general!)
 Plus, sometimes it's easier to trade you way out of stuff than it is to wait on an outright sale...as I'm sure you know!
 Anything we get needs to be able to be trailered, either on the trailer I have for the 1500 or a trailer that is available with the cat. Let me know if you have anything in particular in mind. 
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Reddog

And I forgot to mention, the pass thru window is conveniently dog-sized...






Doug in Gunnison


----------



## cabinboy

Cool dog !!!!  Is that a burmise mountain dog ?  What is the with of the tracks on your cat?


----------



## Reddog

He is a Berner, almost 2 Y.O., Maxx. Loves to go! Seems like the tracks are about 27" wide.


----------



## Reddog

I also have an over the ear headset/intercom that I'll include wtih the purchase. 
  Thanks, Doug


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Reddog said:


> I also have an over the ear headset/intercom that I'll include wtih the purchase.
> Thanks, Doug


if you want to sell off the head set i would be interested  if not where did you pick it up i'm looking


----------



## Reddog

Bought them off of FleaBay. The Nascar scanner types with a intercom seem to be the most common, but kinda pricey unless you find a nice set used. Gonna keep these for now, but thanks for asking. Doug


----------



## Reddog

Off the trailer and parked for the season, don't wait till next year to make an offer.....
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Doug,

Frankly. I'm surprised your Cat hasn't sold. The one question mark is timing. 

Bill Guthrie told me snow cat sales to folks accessing their backcountry property tend to fall off a cliff after Christmas.

Every so often I'll do a Craigslist search for snow cats and I find yours there. Here in Utah there is a very popular website called ksl.com, which I would argue far outsells Craigslist here. I would humbly suggest you consider listing it there as well. Though there are many categories, typically snow cats are listed as "snowmobiles-used". 

Along about September people start thinking about snow cats again. It's a gorgeous machine (priced very reasonably) and I'd be surprised if it doesn't sell next fall.


----------



## Reddog

BFT, I agree on all points. I think the overall state of the economy also comes into play as well. I am familiar witht he KSL site and may give it a try this fall. For now, she is off the trailer and sitting in the barn under cover. I'd doing my best to reisit the temptation to add an overdrive unit to the drivetrain for lower RPM while cruising. I think it would be a cool addition, but probably not make the machine bring any more $$$. Idle hands....
 Thanks for the input and compliments on the cat. Happy Easter!
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Reddog

Bump to the top, cat is resting quietly under cover in the barn, waiting for a new owner..
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Reddog

Back to the top, hope everyone is enjoying the summer so far. 
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Reddog

Near July bump to the top...


----------



## Reddog

Back to the top, winter is coming, don't wait too long....
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Reddog

BTT


----------



## Reddog

Winter and snow will be here before we know it (good or bad depending on your perspective). Cat is ready to go, don't wait too long....
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Reddog

First snow of the season, yes, it's up high, but snow none the less. Pull your woolies out of mothballs and get ready...
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Reddog

Seems like the season is upon us. I'd like to find this rig a new home. Feel free to contact me with offers. Like I said in the original post, I may be open to trades. Thanks for looking. Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Reddog

Had a few inquiries, but still for sale. Snow is a coming!
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Helmsman38

Reddog said:


> And I forgot to mention, the pass thru window is conveniently dog-sized...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug in Gunnison


 
Will the dog go with the cat ?  He would match up well with our Entlebucher and DMC 1200 Spryte


----------



## Helmsman38

Reddog said:


> 1985 LMC 1500 with passenger cab, 1006 hours, 258 AMC 6 cylinder/auto transmission. Dual batteries, 10,000# winch, front and rear heat, aux. lighting top, back and sides, ladder access roof rack. Has pass thru window behind co-pilot so you can talk to folks in back. Passenger cab is freshly carpeted and insulated with operable windows. Runs and operates great. The yellow "Big Buddy" heater, the rechargeable blue LED light in the front cab and the red LED light in the rear cab do no go with the sale, I need them for our RV.
> View attachment 59513
> More pictures at:
> http://ImageEvent.com/reddog/1985lmc1500snowcat
> Trailer is heavily built and tilts hydraulically, makes cat incredibly easy to load and unload, no drama from trailer tilting when you don't expect it. Axles are "trailer house" style with electric brakes, good tires and spare. 2 5/16 ball hitch.
> View attachment 59515
> $29,500.00 complete, cat and trailer. I will sell the cat without the trailer for $27,000.00
> Schedule permitting, I may be able to assist with transport of up to 500 miles from Gunnison, CO for $1.50 per loaded mile.
> Thanks for looking.


 
That is a great price on that trailer . I would buy the trail  outright if you were closer .  It'll sell     bump er up pal


----------



## Reddog

Thanks for the bump, the trailer is a dandy for easy on and off action. Sorry, Maxx stays, I may need him to pull my butt around in the snow if the cat sells. 
Doug in Gunison


----------



## Reddog

*Re: 1985 LMC1500 on tilt trailer-UPDATE*

I cannot edit my original post, so I'll do it here.
 I have dropped the package price to 27,500. The #10,000 winch is no longer on the cat, but the Yellow "Big Buddy" heater does now go with the rig.
 As stated in the original post, I may be able to assist in transport within about 500 miles for $1.50 per loaded mile. 
 Thanks for looking. Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Helmsman38

Reddog said:


> BFT, I agree on all points. I think the overall state of the economy also comes into play as well. I am familiar witht he KSL site and may give it a try this fall. For now, she is off the trailer and sitting in the barn under cover. I'd doing my best to reisit the temptation to add an overdrive unit to the drivetrain for lower RPM while cruising. I think it would be a cool addition, but probably not make the machine bring any more $$$. Idle hands....
> Thanks for the input and compliments on the cat. Happy Easter!
> Doug in Gunnison[/QUOTE
> 
> Higher speeds things tend to brake


----------



## Reddog

Back to the top, ready to go. Don't let the snow take you by surprise!
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## undy

> Higher speeds things tend to brake


They need to, at those higher speeds.  

They also break more often.  (I know, give you a break!)  Also stated as "speed costs".

Sorry, I had to.  Mom was a speech therapist, and I enjoy semantics.


----------



## Reddog

BTT,
  Also, I listed the rig again on Fleabay, so if you are interested and sitting on the fence, don't miss out. It's nice and ready to go.
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Reddog

Swing and a miss twice on FleaBay. Still available....
 I guess I love it more than anyone else. 
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Reddog

Still looking to find this machine a new home. Thanks for looking!
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Reddog

Merry Christmas bump to the top.
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Reddog

Sale pending payment. 
Doug in Chilly Gunnison


----------



## Reddog

Sold, headed to WA state.
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## Doc

Congrats Reddog, and Doug.

I will modify your original post stating that it has been sold.


----------



## Short bus

Is the dog still for sale?


----------



## Reddog

I think the likelihood of me sprouting wings and flying to the moon is more probably than that dog being sold. The better half has FINAL say on that dog, I only hope when I die I come back as one of her pets!
Doug in Gunnisonm


----------



## Short bus

Reddog said:


> I think the likelihood of me sprouting wings and flying to the moon is more probably than that dog being sold. The better half has FINAL say on that dog, I only hope when I die I come back as one of her pets!
> Doug in Gunnisonm


 
 We lost our 14 year old golden on x-mas eve 2011 he was a great dog and went on some incredable adventures( some on his own) I wish he
could have experienced our sno-cat he disliked riding on the snowmobile.


----------



## Reddog

They say dogs have to pass before us so they can be in Heaven to meet us. 
  I like that thought....
Happy New Year!
Doug in Gunnison


----------



## JimVT

Be sure to tell that new washington owner about the jamboree in his state.


----------



## Reddog

Informed him as suggested. Hope he makes it. Everybody make sure to "oooh and ahhh" over his new rig.
Doug in -28 Gunnison


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Congratulations on the sale.

I have thought for a long time that your 'cat was a genuinely nice one.


----------



## Reddog

Blackfoot,
  Thanks for the note. It was a great machine. Well sorted and in very nice shape on a trailer that worked like a charm. I will say that I took considerably less than I had originally hoped for and less than I see most other 1500's listed for. But when it's all said and done when it comes time to sell, it's worth what the other guy will pay.
Happy 'Catting, Doug


----------

